# setRequestProperty()



## Request (3. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

Google spuckt zu diesem Thema extrem viel aus an möglichen Anwendungen,
vielen verschiedenen Parametern (wie z.B. Accept oder User-Agent) aber
leider konnte ich nirgendwo eine Erklärung finden, wozu man dies eigentlich
braucht?

Ist es um dem Empfänger der Connection die ich aufbauen möchte zu 
informieren um was für einen Sender es sich handelt?


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2012)

HTTP/1.1: Header Field Definitions


----------



## Request (3. Apr 2012)

Englisch kann ich leider nicht


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2012)

dict.leo.org - Deutsch-Englisches Wrterbuch


----------



## Request (3. Apr 2012)

Da müsste ich ja jedes Wort nachgucken 

Weißt du nicht zufällig ganz kurz zusammengefasst wozu man
dieses setRequestProperty() braucht?


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2012)

Mit setRequestProperty setzt man HTTP Header.

Liste der HTTP-Headerfelder ? Wikipedia


----------



## Request (3. Apr 2012)

Super, Danke


----------

